# TDA 2003 se calienta demasiado



## Humphrey (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Bueno a lo que iba, tengo un amplificador de audio con 2 tda2003, pero esta mono, el punto es que se calienta demasiado. Le doy 8v se calienta pero va distorsionado el audio, y cuando le doy entre 12.5v se calienta horrible, con transformador independiente. Después lo conecté a una fuente pc ATX 500w, lo pongo en 12v y la caída varia entre 10.4v y 11.6v, pero aun asi se calienta demasiado, emana una temperatura que siento el calor cuando estoy a unos 12mm.

si alguien me puede ayudar gracias

PD: el parlante dice 80w 5 pulgadas ( debe dar unos 8 a 10 w reales )
     la señal de audio es de la laptop y el IC se calienta al los 10 segundos aprox.


----------



## jackblak (Nov 25, 2012)

tiene disipador?


----------



## Pablo M P (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola Humprey, como ha dicho Jackblack;
¿tiene disipador? 
¿tiene pasta térmica? 
¿que impedancia tiene el altavoz? 
¿voltaje y amperaje de la fuente de alimentación?
Es un circuito muy simple y no debería dar problemas, sube algunas fotos y el esquema del cual partiste para el proyecto, también puede ser que sea un TDA falsificado hay desde transistores tipo 2n3055 con pastillas pequeña y serigrafía pésima, amplificadores sanyo STK, condensadores electrolíticos, que meten dentro otro mas pequeños e incluso pendrives solo con la plaquita y sin integrado.

Un saludo Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2012)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Bueno a lo que iba, _*tengo un amplificador de audio con 2 tda2003, pero esta mono,*_ el punto es que se calienta demasiado. .....



¿ Como es esto de 2 TDA2003 pero en mono ?, ¿ Esquema ?


----------



## zopilote (Nov 26, 2012)

Es lo de nunca acabar, lo que esta mal es la distribucion de tu circuito, mal distribuido, un mal ruteado de la gnd, y falta de componentes que no figuran en los pdf. Si mandas mas datos se te podria ayudar.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es esto de 2 TDA2003 pero en mono ?, ¿ Esquema ?



Debe ser una conexión en puente

Coincido con zopilote, hay que verificar el ruteado, ya que una mala distribucion de gnd da un mal funcionamiento


----------



## carlos zamora (Nov 26, 2012)

Los parlantes están quemados, o los integrados están mal, raro que no haya saltado la protección térmica que vienen incorporados dentro de los IC, lo principal, los 2003 cuando trabajan en puente, los parlantes tienen que ser de 8 ohms, si son de 16 hasta mejor funcionan.


----------



## Humphrey (Nov 27, 2012)

Bueno si en puente, lo quiero usar para amplificar el filtro pasa-bajos.
parlante 4ohms unos 4-10 w  reales 
ahora lo alimento con fuente de pc en 12v 
tiene disipador con pasta térmica.


El circuito lo compre en una tienda de electrónica no tengo scaner para subir el diagrama.

Tal ves me lo vendieron falsos en fin es para complementar el sistema de audio que tengo.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Nov 28, 2012)

el tda 2003 lo he visto es stereos chinos de muy baja calidad como marcas roastard o o ferrari siempre hablando de los truchos en algunos casos venian sin disipador y en otros con un disipador muy chiquitos ah y me acuerdo que esos stereos en realidad no eran stereo eran mono del cual salian de una misma salida los cables verde y celeste que eran los de parlante debes tener unos delos tda en corto


----------



## KIRITO (Dic 14, 2012)

a mi se me ocurre que està ocilando si tienes a tu disposicion una fuente regulada con medidor de voltaje y amperaje te daras cuenta del problema generalmente un TDA2003 consume 0.05 amperes a 12v DC prueba y verifica esto otra razon puede ser un falso contacto o corto circuito.
Saludos


----------



## Humphrey (Dic 15, 2012)

Muy amigos creo que ya lo solucione, uno de los tda, como me dijeron ustedes estaba en corto y eso hacia que se calentara pero al final cambie los dos para mayor seguridad.

ok gracias a todos por ayudarme.


----------

